# Racking from primary via funnel



## masta (Oct 24, 2005)

I racked my last mead (Mambo Melomel) of this year tonight from the primary to secondary. I like to use chopped dried fruit in my must to add flavor and yeast nutrients and thought I would share my racking technique. I know Hippie and other would say "just use a straining bag" but I like the idea of letting the fruit be free in the must to do it's thang!


The funnel has a screen insert and I use a small spoon to scrape the fruit and other solids off the screen to get all the liquid.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=4704


My boy Hunter is the next generation vintner here at Valley Brew!












Spoon this fruit over your cereal in the morning!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Oct 24, 2005)

Does Hunter join Dad for morning cereal with fruit? Lucky boy! 

Just curious about the oxygen effect from the free-fall into the carboy. Is 
oxygenation ok at this stage, or is mead different from wine in that regard?

This is great seeing the photos - keep them coming.

Bill


----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 24, 2005)

please don't take offense when i say this, but your son look like he was about to cry, like "daddy I don't want my picture taken." I have a son that is 5 years old and I've seen that look before. I couldn't help but laugh. You do have good looking boy there.


----------



## masta (Oct 24, 2005)

Great question Bill...the aeration at this stage is ok for the mead since the time exposure is small and the fermentation is still quite active (SG 1.020) so any air will be forced out with the along with the escaping CO2.


----------



## Hippie (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks good to me! I have used the same method lots of times myself, Masta. Even with a straining bag, the must will clog up the screen.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Oct 25, 2005)

Given what you said in another thread about the relative densities of CO2 
and oxygen, it makes a lot of sense, especially if the must is still so 
active. Cleaning and drying the funnel appeals more than all the fuss 
involved with properly cleaning and drying the transfer hose. Thanks for 
sharing the method.
Bill


----------



## Waldo (Oct 25, 2005)

Now I just gotta know Masta how the heck did all dat fruit come through dat spigget on de fermenter


----------



## masta (Oct 25, 2005)

It didn't I poured it out to get all the liquid!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 27, 2005)

I knew that, just kidding. So how long could you keep that fruit in the fridge for other uses..like on cereal. I bet it would be good in a fruit salad to


----------



## masta (Oct 27, 2005)

Actually it smells kind of nasty and I think that is why Hunter was making that face!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, but if you want to see some alcohol-challenged flying insects, just 
put it out in the compost...


----------



## Harry (Oct 27, 2005)

Try it on some icecream ummm






Harry


----------

